#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  New to the Site

## Plover

Hello!  I just joined and wanted to introduce myself and perhaps even find a lead or two on an rp I might be able to hop in on.  I have been rping in some way, shape, or form for 35+ years.  I enjoy writing and the interaction with others.  Most of my time has been spent in Medieval fantasy, but I also enjoy Sci-Fi, dark themes or other general fantasy rps.  I hope to get to know many of you here and get to writing soon!

~Plover

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi @Plover; and welcome to the forum! We have a dedicated sci-fi section and fantasy section so I hope you see something you like.

Please have a quick read of our site rules - and once that’s out the way, here are some other links to help you find your way around:

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or purple names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, @Plover;!

----------


## Hannelorian

Hello and welcome! I hope you enjoy your time here!

----------


## FrostieMuses

Hello! I’m super new to the site and enjoy medieval fantasy genres as well. What sort of characters do you like?  :=D:

----------


## Kiki

Hello, and welcome!!!  :>:3:

----------

